#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-06
<MutantTurkey> moving closer to actually building unity
<MutantTurkey> only a few more depends left to compile
<MutantTurkey> something with libjpeg 1.2 to 1.4 is breaking it i think
<MutantTurkey> libpng rather
<MutantTurkey> Y U NO WORK UBUNTU.
<ChinnoDog> :-(
<MutantTurkey> :[
<BeckySanderlin`x> ?
<InHisName> Off to Win7 class & lab till 11pm
<SamuraiAlba> ACK!
<SamuraiAlba> Isnt Unity used in Ubuntu Netbook?
<ChinnoDog> impatient
<ChinnoDog> My clock in Server 08 running in KVM Keeps falling behind and so my kerberos certs break and I have to reboot. Anyone know how to fix the clock?
<ChinnoDog> I googled it but all I get are explanations of why it is complicated, not fixes.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: NTP?
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: is it part of a domain?
<ChinnoDog> I could, but what about when I am not online? I use samba to access files on my laptop from inside the VM
<JonathanD> setup an NTP server on your laptop, have it check against that.
<JonathanD> as long as your laptop isn't drifting between internets that should be good.
<JonathanD> configuring NTP on windows for a custom server is done via the registry. I think.
<JonathanD> Try here...
<JonathanD> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc773263%28WS.10%29.aspx
<PennBot> Title: Windows Time Service Tools and Settings: Windows Time Service (at technet.microsoft.com)
<ChinnoDog> I know how to configure it, I just don't know why this isn't already figured out. I've used many VM solutions and none of them had clock drift in the VM
<ChinnoDog> using NTP is a band-aid at best. It means precise timing doesn't work in the VM
<ChinnoDog> ok, I found a potential fix. The clock is about 90s behind now that I rebooted. I'll have to wait and see if this works
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: it is a band aid, I'll give you that... but it's also not a bad practice anyway ;)
<JonathanD> I've seen a lot of login problems on windows stemming from clock messups.
<ChinnoDog> http://docs.redhat.com/docs/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Virtualization/chap-Virtualization-KVM_guest_timing_management.html
<PennBot> Title: Chapter 14. KVM guest timing management (at docs.redhat.com)
<ChinnoDog> The clocks are still able to be different, but setting USEPLATFORMCLOCK should make it better in theory
<ChinnoDog> hi BeckySanderlin`x
<BeckySanderlin`x>  (No Ping reply in 180 seconds.)
<ChinnoDog> :-(
<ChinnoDog> Clock drift at 9 minutes now
<ChinnoDog> Technically 5 minutes is supposed to make kerberos blow up
<BeckySanderlin`x> i need a new game to play
<BeckySanderlin`x> where is there games for linux
<ChinnoDog> CPU utilization of Server 08 in KVM sucks. Even when there are obviously enough processes to use 50%+ it hardly ever goes above that.
<ChinnoDog> BeckySanderlin`x: I went looking for those awhile back and found a number of "top 10" type pages with linux games
<ChinnoDog> Somehow I am hitting 75% cpu usage on my VM now. So, maybe I am wrong. I had to run an awful lot of stuff to get there though.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-07
<BeckySanderlin`x> :(
<SamuraiAlba> What's wrong?
<BeckySanderlin`x> well..
<BeckySanderlin`x> i wanted to play a game
<SamuraiAlba> I want to play WoW.  GF disapproves :(
<BeckySanderlin`x> actually.. long story short.. Im having Sound Issues
<BeckySanderlin`x> and its effecting everything now
<SamuraiAlba> What issues?
<BeckySanderlin`x> it was isolated just to the game and Mangler
<BeckySanderlin`x> but now its affecting flash and local mp3
<BeckySanderlin`x> well, the sounds skip or dont get played at all
<SamuraiAlba> which OS?
<BeckySanderlin`x> and video skips
<BeckySanderlin`x> or runs at double time
<BeckySanderlin`x> 10.10
<BeckySanderlin`x> it used not to do it, but that was before i installed pulse audio
<BeckySanderlin`x> it was removed eariler in the year when i first installed 10.10
<BeckySanderlin`x> due to this exact issue
<BeckySanderlin`x> but the program requires PulseAudio
<BeckySanderlin`x> :(
<SamuraiAlba> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<PennBot> Title: Howto solve all PulseAudio-related issues in Ubuntu | Ubuntu Geek (at www.ubuntugeek.com)
<SamuraiAlba> Might help :)
 * SamuraiAlba is good at GoogleFu :)
 * SamuraiAlba dances
 * SamuraiAlba wants nachos now
<SamuraiAlba> Does that help, any?
<SamuraiAlba> I just googled, quickly.  I have a knack for finding quick solutions, in most cases.
<BeckySanderlin`x> dont know yet. made pop tarts and oj
<SamuraiAlba> oooh
<SamuraiAlba> I'm making chicken enchiladas and rice.  at 8:17am
<andrew> mroning
<SamuraiAlba> Mornin!
<BeckySanderlin`x> funny..
<BeckySanderlin`x> the link you gave SamuraiAlba...
<BeckySanderlin`x> 1. its for older version of ubuntu
<SamuraiAlba> poop
<BeckySanderlin`x> 2. it requires me to remove pulseaudio
<BeckySanderlin`x> Enter the following commands:
<BeckySanderlin`x> sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<BeckySanderlin`x> so in essence..
<SamuraiAlba> poop
<BeckySanderlin`x> the fix for pulseaudio is to get rid of it..
<SamuraiAlba> :O
<SamuraiAlba> that's...4
<SamuraiAlba> stinky
<BeckySanderlin`x> but
<BeckySanderlin`x> it works
<BeckySanderlin`x> video is correct speed, flash plays music.. now to see if game works right, then to Mangler
<SamuraiAlba> working?
<BeckySanderlin`x> Well..
<BeckySanderlin`x> game sound is working..
<BeckySanderlin`x> but Mangler is not
<BeckySanderlin`x> so now i have to Wine+Vent which is a hassle.
<BeckySanderlin`x> i give up.
<SamuraiAlba> Which game?
<BeckySanderlin`x> Well. Any native game
<BeckySanderlin`x> for linux
<BeckySanderlin`x> i wanted to see how well they are
<BeckySanderlin`x> if not, then ill have to go back to Wine+Steam
<ChinnoDog> So, after all that work I did to install Ubuntu on my work laptop and run Server 08 as a VM... I wiped it all out last night. It was just way too slow.
<ChinnoDog> virtualization--
<ChinnoDog> I need a laptop with two entire computers built into it
<JonathanD> I need a laptop that runs ESX, with a "graphical terminal" for viewing the VMs
<ChinnoDog> You can install ESX onto unsupported hardware if you add the driver
<JonathanD> So basically what you said, I guess, except the machine that owns the "screen" only has to act as a viewer.
<ChinnoDog> But, I don't think it will be very convenient on a laptop.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: ESXi doesn't display VMs.
<ChinnoDog> ah right
<JonathanD> theres no way to view them locally
<ChinnoDog> I had Xenclient installed on the laptop. That was fast, but no linux support!
<JonathanD> a "viewer" that could run on ESXi would make that model awesome ;)
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: maybe we could make something.
<ChinnoDog> I briefly tried an experiment on my desktop at home to run ESXi and assign the video card to a VPC but that didn't work. My CPU was too old; no vt-d built in.
<JonathanD> I have ESXi running on a bunch of xSeries in the basement.
<JonathanD> But no good way to display it :P
<JonathanD> and it's obviously not very portable.
<ChinnoDog> In any case, virtualization sucks. The latency is bad.
<JonathanD> I dream of virtualization at night.
<ChinnoDog> I dream of better written software so you don't have to virtualize.
<SamuraiAlba> http://truthfulobfuscation.blogspot.com/
<PennBot> Title: Networking, Network Security, Technology, and Truth (at truthfulobfuscation.blogspot.com)
<ChinnoDog> hi SamuraiAlba
<ChinnoDog> SamuraiAlba: why did you change your nick?
<SamuraiAlba> I no longer DJ
<ChinnoDog> Why not?
<SamuraiAlba> Just... meh
<SamuraiAlba> Got bored of being an online DJ
<SamuraiAlba> And SamuraiAlba sounds cool.  Maybe I'll go to Blackhat some day
<SamuraiAlba> I'm going for my assoicate in applied science degree for network security, then bach., then masters, then doc.
<SamuraiAlba> Gonna start work after Associates
<SamuraiAlba> What have you been up to?  I updated my wiki and launchpad.
<ChinnoDog> Work, work, and more work.
<SamuraiAlba> What field?  Where?
<SamuraiAlba> Downloading Debian atm.  So much fun...
 * SamuraiAlba chokes teh webernets connection at this place
<waltman> All you need is a basic boot image, and then you can apt-get the rest.
<SamuraiAlba> I'm downlaoding all.  V M time :)
<SamuraiAlba> https://launchpad.net/~ashnarofsargeras
<PennBot> Title: /dev/n00b in Launchpad (at launchpad.net)
<SamuraiAlba> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevNoob
<PennBot> Title: DevNoob - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<ChinnoDog> SamuraiAlba: I work in customer support at a small software company.
<andrew> Type of software?
<ChinnoDog> ERP
<ChinnoDog> (I know, that is pretty broad...)
<andrew> actually, my mind quickly went to "oh god, another acronym"
<andrew> Then my browser went to google
<ChinnoDog> The short answer: ERP (enterprise resource planning) software is generally defined as a framework with assorted applications that are able to share data with each other.
<andrew> aka, internet
<ssweeny> more like how you can generate a graph in excel and have word import it and screw up the formatting
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<ChinnoDog> Yes, only more integrated so you can spread the fail around faster.
<ChinnoDog> (At least, with Word...)
<SamuraiAlba> Dont get me started on Word
<SamuraiAlba> Damn thing locks solid whenever I change the page to landscape.
<ChinnoDog> It was never stable enough in Wine for me to use it
<ChinnoDog> I only use on Windoze
<erstazi> ChinnoDog: my business is ERP development (:
<MutantTurkey> o/
<maco> two more weeks, then i'll be back to living in PA full time again *sigh*
<MutantTurkey> two more weeks and it will be BREAK :D :D
<MutantTurkey> i also just got my first gig! so everyone should go.
<pleia2> maco: no sigh! you can get things going around pittsburgh :)
<maco> there's an active lug there full of ubuntu and slackware users
<maco> oh wait bethlynn joined fedora...
<pleia2> there was one release party where the lug and loco collaborated, but nothing since
<maco> oh i can just imagine how i will be swept into "you must do thingies for olf!!!" if im living that close to bethlynn...
<pleia2> hehe
<maco> by the way: lugs_that_require_driving_to_get_to_meetings--
<maco> (dclug = get off the metro at farragut west or farragut north or foggy bottom and then walk 3-5 blocks)
<maco> hmm....or dupont circle
<jthan> Long time no see, everyone
<jthan> How are we all?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-08
<MutantTurkey> o/ jthan
<jthan> Well someone is alive!
<MutantTurkey> :)
<MutantTurkey> just me
<rmg51> you forgot me :-(
<jthan> You didn't say anything!
<rmg51> I just did
<jthan> Well, yes now..
<rmg51> at least I'm still here :-[
<jthan> True.
<jthan> Lol
<ChinnoDog> sup peeps
<ssweeny> nuffin
<ChinnoDog> I listened to this week's Wait, Wait, Don't Tell Me this morning. Mike Rowe is the guest this week.
<BeckySanderlin`x> http://www.crackle.com/c/Backwash
<PennBot> Title: Backwash: Val and Jonesy - Watch the full episode now - Crackle (at www.crackle.com)
<MutantTurkey> o/
<MutantTurkey> HOLY SHIT.
<MutantTurkey> police just arrested some guy on my porch and swarmed my back yard.
<ChinnoDog> Someone you know?
<MutantTurkey> NO
<MutantTurkey> some black guy
 * pleia2 passes MutantTurkey the swear jar
<MutantTurkey> no one is home either just me ._.
<MutantTurkey> adf ASD,mSMGbnakdfgjnhladfnhl'ad;fhgfa
<MutantTurkey> freaking out.
<MutantTurkey> HOLY SHIT I FOUND A TAZER WIRE.
 * MutantTurkey passes swear jar again
<andrew> Thi is the internet, pics or it didn't happen
<MutantTurkey> i dunz have a camera
<MutantTurkey> :|
<MutantTurkey> i have the tazer wire
<rmg51> good thing I read what went on earlier before I rebooted or I would have no way of knowing what andrew was referring to
<MutantTurkey> rmg51: this is it: i get home from a long day of classes, and walk in side, sit down on the computer WHEN ALL OF A SUDDEN A BLACK GUY RUNS ONTO MY BACK PORCH/PATIO WITH SEVERAL POLIC OFFICERS CHASED HIM THEN THEY TAZERED HIM AND TOOK HIM AWAY.
<MutantTurkey> my reading comprehension skills are very poor.
<andrew> This is the internet, was the black guy shouting "Don't taze me, bro!"?
<MutantTurkey> no he was screaming like a little girl
<MutantTurkey> ^_^
<MutantTurkey> kid was 15
<rmg51> and no reporters to capture it to prove to andrew that it really happened
<andrew> I expect at the very least a police report in the next week or so
<MutantTurkey> andrew: most likely
<MutantTurkey> i have an eyewitness neighbor
<MutantTurkey> well, he heard it also
<rmg51> if andrew doesn't believe you why should he believe your neighbor?
<andrew> rmg51: MutantTurkey has to first prove this his neighbor is real
<rmg51> true
<MutantTurkey> andrew: right
<andrew> At some point, a PGP key signed by sabdfl will be required
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-09
<BeckySanderlin`x> http://pandalabs.pandasecurity.com/tis-the-season-of-ddos-wikileaks-editio/
<MutantTurkey> visa is under a ddos
<andrew> Did I read that post that many times (re planet ubuntu)?
<Pici> Which one?
<PennBot> hmm... Which one is it, Pici
<andrew> Pici: the one that is there 10 times
<andrew> EVENTS ARE LIKE SIGNALS
<Pici> Yeah, I saw it a few times on there earlier today.
<InHisName> anyone know of source for mp3 player selling for < $7 shipped ?   Tired of googling the $30 ones.
<ChinnoDog> I have an extra day of vacation!
 * ChinnoDog just "discovered" it
<andrew> let me guess, use it or lose it?
<ChinnoDog> Thats right!
<ChinnoDog> It is a floating holiday I took as paid time off because I was out of the country
<ChinnoDog> Meaning, I still have a floating holiday!
<InHisName> So will you have a 'holiday' tomorrow, ChinnoDog ?
<ChinnoDog> Not tomorrow. haha
<ChinnoDog> But, sometime in December!
<ChinnoDog> Although, I wouldn't mind taking tomorrow. lol
<rhpot1991> InHisName: < $7, seriously?
<rhpot1991> buy a good one and use it forever
<InHisName> Nope, its a gift for a child who smashes things a lot.  Cheap is way better.   Might last a week or two plus any bonus time.
<ChinnoDog> Get one made of steel?
<andrew> So, reward the child who breaks things with a new one each time the child breaks it.
<InHisName> Nope, I have a Sansa e260.   Too sensitive for the destructo person.
<rhpot1991> I'm with andrew
<rhpot1991> or find some kiddie one that might take a smashing
<rhpot1991> or wrap it in something
<InHisName> The reward is "all done", "bye-bye"
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: This guy seems to think the Sansa Fuze is indestructable. http://www0.epinions.com/review/SanDisk_Sansa_Fuze_4_GB_MP3_Player/content_531218468484
<PennBot> Title: Indestructible little music player. - SanDisk Fuze (4 GB) Digital Media Player - Epinions.com (at www0.epinions.com)
<InHisName> Not that indestrucatble, it has a screen.   One 6lb textbook landing on the screen make a big star cracks in center.
<andrew> http://gizmodo.com/160502/monolith-semi+indestructible-mp3-player-gets-a-sizeable-upgrade
<PennBot> Title: Monolith Semi-Indestructible MP3 Player Gets a Sizeable Upgrade (at gizmodo.com)
<InHisName> $200 ???   far cry from < $7
<andrew> yes, but it claims to be indestructible
<ChinnoDog> A little screen is actually not very easy to break
<ChinnoDog> A big screen is considerably easier
<andrew> 200 / 7 = It will pay for itself in less than 30 weeks
<InHisName> Rather give a $5 gift and then say "oh well" try take better care on next gift when ever that my happen.
<andrew> How old is this subject?
<InHisName> Prefer the mp3 to be new if it has a LI-ON battery.
<ChinnoDog> Yes, how old?
<InHisName> new
<InHisName> zero
<ChinnoDog> No, the child.  How old is the child?
<ChinnoDog> The child is not new. Newborns don't need mp3 players.. yet.
<InHisName> 8
<InHisName> and 6
<ChinnoDog> That seems plenty old enough to handle a small mp3 player. You could reward good care with periodic infusions of music.
<InHisName> As long as it lasts.
<InHisName> When done, no replacements.
<ChinnoDog> The longer it lasts the higher the stakes if it is damaged
<InHisName> Steaks ?  T-bone ?
<ChinnoDog> :-p
<InHisName> So damaged electronics bump up stakes ?
<andrew> Tent stakes
<andrew> keeps them from blowing away
<ChinnoDog> electronics with growing music collections become more valuable as time goes on because you don't want to lose music.
<andrew> backups++
<ChinnoDog> shhh.  The kid is 8!
<InHisName> More cell phones available for staking tents, than mp3 players.
<ChinnoDog> Will 8 year old make a backup, even if they know how?
<andrew> ChinnoDog: Might as well teach them life lessons early on
<ChinnoDog> If said 8 year old makes backups I don't think you need to worry about them taking good care of the player.
<InHisName> Never mind, I found one.  A little higher for $9.15 shipped.   Disney mix stick 1gb.  NO screen.  New.
<andrew> valid point
<andrew> InHisName: warranty?
<InHisName> Probably one year.
<InHisName> But customer abuse is usually not included.
<InHisName> I consider if both the player AND the headphones lasting over 60 days, then BIG success.  For less than $10 not too expen$ive of an experiment.
<JonathanD> that reminds me
<JonathanD> I'm upgrading Josh to a slightly less crap laptop.
<JonathanD> I think it's a lattitude 7500
<JonathanD> Since he hasn't broken the compaq yet.
<JonathanD> InHisName: fun how we expect them to break things, eh? ;)
<BeckySanderlin`x> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXIgNnB_oq4
<PennBot> Title: YouTube - HARRY POTTER Like a g6 PARODY (Like It's Quidditch) (at www.youtube.com)
<InHisName> Actually I expect them to learn to acquire skills at keeping electronic devices from being destroyed.   Lowest cost that works is best sacrificial practice items.
<JonathanD> thats why I gave him the compaq
<JonathanD> well, that and it's heavy enough it's more likley to break things than be broken.
<JonathanD> oh
<JonathanD> inspiron, not lattitude.
<JonathanD> it's about 12x faster though ;)
<JonathanD> and can run linux!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-10
<SamuraiAlba> Mornin!
 * ChinnoDog slingshots a tomato at ssweeny 
<ChinnoDog> rehi BeckySanderlin`x
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog: have i offended thee?
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: No. I was just stirring up trouble.
<ssweeny> ah, good
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-11
<MutantTurkey> <("<)
<MutantTurkey> (>")>
<MutantTurkey> dancing kirby
<Pici> <(^.^<) <(^.^)> (>^.^)>
<rmg51> looks more like a dancing turkey ;-)
<MutantTurkey> :p
<andrew> pleia2: Thanks for the card. I had to do a double take to see that it wasn't (originally) ubuntu-branded.
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> welcome :)
<pleia2> "I need to get rid of these old branding Ubuntu stickers... OH!"
<andrew> haha
<sacul> HELP!  I installed the proprietary drivers via the system menu for my ati card and now I get a black screen on boot up.. can't ctrl+alt+f1 to a tty to fix it or anything! Just a black screen!  any ideas?
<ChinnoDog> oh. I did that too.
 * ChinnoDog ponders the fix
<ChinnoDog> I think it is a bat kernel version iirc
<sacul> i don't know if I disabled the grub menu or what but I can't even get to that... its quite annoying
<sacul> can't get into that machine at all
<ChinnoDog> Some people fixed it by removing fglrx but I think ultimately you need to blacklist the bad kernel so you don't get it
<ChinnoDog> Boot from a CD and chroot
<sacul> can't get into that machine at allxd
<sacul> s/allxd/all DX
<sacul> whoops
<sacul> stupid up arrow
 * sacul doesn't want to download the iso allllll over again DX
<sacul> i never keep my disc...
<ChinnoDog> Sorry! I don't know another way
<ChinnoDog> If you google it a bit you might find parameters to pass to the kernel that will let you limp along enough to fix it
<sacul> its all good.. just whining cuz its going to be such a pain
<ChinnoDog> but I think the easiest way is to boot to CD, chroot, and then either downgrade or upgrade your kernel
<ChinnoDog> sacul: you don't have an older kernel listed in the boot loader you haven't removed yet?
<sacul> i don't get a grub menu...
<ChinnoDog> You don't? I thought everyone did...
<sacul> i have no idea why to be honest
<ChinnoDog> Someone confirm if I am crazy. doesn't everyone get the grub menu for a few secs?
<ChinnoDog> Or is it because I always make a separate /boot?
<sacul> goes straight from bios to the ubuntu logo.. which quickly disappears and black screen
<ChinnoDog> sacul: hit escape when it is booting
<sacul> and when i hit ctrl+alt+delete.. screen comes back and i can switch to tty but can't stop the reboot rocess at that point
<ChinnoDog> you are supposed to be able to get to grub menu that way
<sacul> no dice
<sacul> :(
<sacul> ubuntu loading screen still comes up.. you know with the scrolling dots.. and then disappears to black
<sacul> argh
<ChinnoDog> You should never get to ubuntu splash
<ChinnoDog> hit esc repeatedly starting at POST
<sacul> yup
<sacul> letting wifey have her computer back.. will report back later :P
<ChinnoDog> kk
<sacul> found a disc.. hoping its not too scratched to use
<ChinnoDog> I have booted many a scratched up disk
<sacul> i have a separate home partition so I'm just doing a fresh install.. we'll see what happens
<ChinnoDog> but, you could have fixed it...
<jedijf> sacul: hit shift at boot
<jedijf> oops way back in the log
<daanish> hey ya'll
<ChinnoDog> hello
<daanish> chinnodog: how goes it?
<ChinnoDog> It goes fine. I am trying to set up VirtualGL on my desktop.
<daanish> chinnodog: sounds like fun!
<ChinnoDog> Setup in Ubuntu is easy. I am struggling with cygwin on my windows laptop though. The chooser screen baffles me. I can't tell what packages are installed.
<ChinnoDog> daanish: what brings you to our fine channel?
<ChinnoDog> pfft
<ChinnoDog> hi nvsbl
<nvsbl> hey there
<MutantTurkey> o/
<MutantTurkey> :[ bed time
<ChinnoDog> Not me. I'm still trying to get latest catalyst driver to work on desktop.
<ChinnoDog> I surrender
<ChinnoDog> I can not get catalyst 10.4 driver working on my desktop
<ChinnoDog> I can build the install packages and instal it, and clearly it is installed. The VESA mode for the command prompt is now set correctly, But, running aticonfig gives me "No supported adapters detected".  glxinfo shows that rederer is mesa.
<ChinnoDog> If someone knows the answer to this, plz let me know and I will investigate more tomorrow. I'm off to count sheep now.
<andrew> ChinnoDog: How many are you up to?
<andrew> http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/ejxgl/android_market_update_shrinks_app_refund_window/
<PennBot> Title: Android Market update shrinks app refund window to 15 minutes : Android (at www.reddit.com)
<andrew> A bit short...
<ChinnoDog> andrew: how many of what?
<pleia2> sheep
<ChinnoDog> ooh
<ChinnoDog> Here I thought andrew was helping me with my graphics driver
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-05
<tomp711> Hey guys fresh install on my new Lenovo laptop. I am looking for some help on getting the touch volume keys to work
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> JonathanD: must still be at the Zoo ;-)
<JonathanD> Hi rmg51
<waltman> rmg51: What, you think JonathanD can't IRC from the zoo?
<rmg51> it's possible
<rmg51> but he is usually here much earlier
<rmg51> that could mean the zookeepers didn't wake him up early enough
<rmg51> anyway, time to leave for work :P
<teddy-dbear> morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<MutantTurkey> Morning'
<Adom|office> hi all
<InHisName> mornin'
<Adom|office> so i officially hate GoDaddy. never using them for hosting again.
<JonathanD> Victory!
<JonathanD> Adom|office: what did they do this time?
<Adom|office> just horrible experience trying to migrate a linux WP blog installation to a windows godaddy shared server
<Adom|office> they have the stupidest things turned on and off to make the process painstakingly difficult
<JonathanD> To a windows shared server?
<Adom|office> ya
<JonathanD> I'm not sure why you would want to do that...
<Adom|office> orders is orders'
<JonathanD> But I hate godaddy too.
<Adom|office> whats your preferred hosting spot?
<JonathanD> I mostly use linodes.
<JonathanD> But they are not windows.
<JonathanD> I also use 1and1 for shared hosting (really for cheap bulk space)
<Adom|office> thats fine, i prefer linux, but coworkers dont know it so hosting for here is usually done with winblows
<Adom|office> ive heard 1and1 is nice
<JonathanD> 1and1 has VPS and dedicated stuff.
<JonathanD> 1and1 is ok.
<JonathanD> Not perfect, but ok.
<JonathanD> We have a windows dedicated server with them, actually.
<ChinnoDog> woot-off
<Adom|office> ChinnoDog: you need a vacuum?
<ChinnoDog> No, just pointing out it is going on
<JonathanD> home.woot has a inflatable mattress right now
<JonathanD> also in wootoff
<Adom|office> ahh
<JonathanD> Adom|office: you should demo them a linode.
<JonathanD> are you going to be using wordpress?
<Adom|office> i just convinced them to switch to linux on GoDaddy rather than Windows, i doubt i could push a host change :(
<Adom|office> yeah WP for a site we're working on
<Adom|office> well...a site some grad students want to work on
<Adom|office> that i have to set up
<Adom|office> we're updating our alumni site from some older limited web software to a WP install with BuddyPress and some other plugins
<Adom|office> prettier, easier to interact with, etc
<Adom|office> im all for it, but the grad students on it aren't nerds at all, and only one has WP experience
<JonathanD> how much is the godaddy plan?
<Adom|office> quick side question: is it true that you can host a WP on GoDaddy free economy hosting?
<Adom|office> um
<Adom|office> like $5/month
<JonathanD> I don't know about that.
<JonathanD> not awful.
<JonathanD> They're an awful host, though :P
<Adom|office> right
<Adom|office> you get what you pay for
<Adom|office> maybe once i get the GoDaddy linux install up and running nicely, i can demo a linode install
<JonathanD> I can loan you a linode to demo on.
<Adom|office> does linode use cpanel or plesk or something?
<Adom|office> i might take you up on that later
<JonathanD> linode doesn't use anything. You have a ground-up install.
<JonathanD> You can put on whatever you want, at that point.
<Adom|office> ahh, i shee
<Adom|office> i like that a lot, but higher ups wont
<Adom|office> they dont like the command line
<JonathanD> They don't need to see the command line.
<Adom|office> so id have to install cpanel or something
<JonathanD> Yeah.
<Adom|office> id like that for a personal remote box a lot actually
<JonathanD> I use one for that.
<JonathanD> for irc and the like.
<JonathanD> and for development
<Adom|office> JonathanD: http://www.mariasguides.com/2006/09/18/moving-a-wordpress-blog-to-godaddy-hostingcom-part-1/
<Adom|office> scroll down to "If you're using a free hosting credit..."
<Adom|office> thats why i asked
<JonathanD> sounds like it adds ads?
<Adom|office> probably
<Adom|office> which would be acceptable i guess for a free hosting credit
<Adom|office> might dabble with it
<JonathanD> linodes are relatively expensive, compared to cheap hosting.
<Adom|office> yeah, i probably wouldnt hit a snag with that if i recommended it though, luckily money isnt usually an issue when it comes to new projects
<Adom|office> especially if the only linux nerd (me) says its what we need
<JonathanD> Having full control gives you more options later, too.
<Adom|office> true
<JonathanD> If you decide, for example, you want a redundant clone somewhere. Easy to do with full access.
<JonathanD> A real PITA without.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-06
<Resistance> ugh
<Resistance> anyone here able to help me figure out how to get my blog into planet.ubuntu.com?
<Resistance> its a wordpress blog
<rmg51> that sounds like a pleia2 thing :-D
<Resistance> indeed
<Resistance> but pleia2 is in the channel (hopefully)
<MutantTurkey> yeah where is pleia when you need her social skills!
<Resistance> :P
<rmg51> afk at the moment
<Resistance> well i poked the MOTUs just in case they know
<Resistance> anyone know where pleia2 is?
<Resistance> or should we assume she's missing
<Resistance> for unknown reasons
<pleia2> Resistance: instructions are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu#Adding_Your_Blog
<Resistance> pleia2:  yes, i'm aware
<Resistance> i had other questions that were...
<Resistance> confusing...
 * Resistance basically had to gut his PHP config to fix a memory allocation issue, as well as fixing the permalink formatting, among other stuff
<Resistance> pleia2:  finally got around to actually putting it into the thing's config though
<Resistance> (although i noticed the user entry before mine had a syntax fail, but i didnt fix it)
<Resistance> (specifically, fae = <something>.png)
<Resistance> instead of face =
<pleia2> I'm about to run out the door, did you have a specific question?
<Resistance> nope, figured it out
<pleia2> ok :)
<Resistance> hmm
<Resistance> pleia2:  when you get back, got a question for ya, because the feed is 408-ing on planet.u.c
<Resistance> s/the feed/my feed/
<pleia2> Resistance: what feed are you using?
<Resistance> pleia2:  https://blog.trekweb.org/categories/ubuntu/feed/
<Resistance> (its an SSL'd blog)
<Resistance> (its entirely possible i did not paste it correctly into the ubuntu-planet config, but that's semi unlikely)
<Resistance> while i have you, is there a way to combine sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install <package> into one command?
 * Resistance is writing a tutorial for installing nginx stable onto Ubuntu and then configure it for PHP
<pleia2> apt-get update && apt-get install package
<Resistance> prepending with sudo in the beginning?
<pleia2> I don't know why it's not working, sorry :(
<pleia2> maybe planet doesn't support https?
<Resistance> might not, but who would i poke about that?
<Resistance> (if i have to, i'll de-https the thing, but meh)
<pleia2> you could submit a ticket: rt@ubuntu.com
<pleia2> that goes to canonical IS, who manages the tech side of it
<Resistance> i'll send them a ticket after this post... (tis a LONG one with lots of <pre> tags and in-line <span>s
<Resistance> )
<jthan> anyone have any ccie study guides?
<jthan> I'm taking a test on cyber security late this week to enter a contest for a scholarship..
<Resistance> if anyone wouldnt mind reading over my HOW-TOs i just wrote for setting up nginx on Ubuntu, i'd appreciate your insights/input/opinions.  https://blog.trekweb.org/categories/ubuntu/nginx/
<Resistance> pleia2:  i just submitted the ticket :p
<andrew> Morning
<Resistance> good morning to thee :)
<andrew> ( pleia2: evening )
<Resistance> well, my blog is up and running...
<Resistance> and theoretically is in the planet.ubuntu.com config
<Resistance> but...
<Resistance> it doesnt get aggregated... ends up with 408 timeouts :/
<Resistance> anyways, bleh
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> morning
<anduril> morning
<JonathanD> morning
<andrew> Is there a way to disable LibreOffice (or OpenOffice) from trying to recover a document?
<InHisName> del filename.doc
<andrew> I'm looking for a solution that is perminint
<andrew> Since the workflow is to essentially force close libreoffice when it's no longer needed (no changes are made to the document the whole time it's open)
<rmg51> andrew: look under options load/save
<rmg51> there is an auto recovery option to save every so many minutes
<pleia2> jedijf: I'll need to pick your brain about NTR and Mt Airy Learning Tree in the near future
<pleia2> maybe find kevin too
<jedijf> you get invited and my brain gets picked
<jedijf> pleia2: ^^^^ :)
<pleia2> :D
<jedijf> pleia2: here it is in a nutshell - the masses want free windows, as soon as that isn't the case, they go back. If you can prevent that, the next thing to keep them is steady and consistent support(live), or they revert to that cousin who knows computers...
<pleia2> "go back"?
<jthan> to windows
<jthan> the real one
<jedijf> to other os'
<jedijf> yes
<pleia2> but windows collapses into a pile of goo if you don't maintain it too
<jthan> but it's familiar goo
<jedijf> today the 1st step iseasier to accomplish with working java and flash, the support is vital though
<jthan> or they ignore its consistency and use it at a snail's pace
<pleia2> jthan: doesn't matter, I've seen windows labs with half dead windows machines because they aren't maintained (it's how we got into one school, their windows lab is useless so the teachers ask us for ubuntu in classrooms)
<Resistance> pleia2:  everything collapses into a pile of fubarish goo
<Resistance> :P
<Resistance> eventually
<pleia2> jedijf: noted
<Resistance> pleia2:  also, the IS people at canonical received the ticket regarding planet.u.c and transferred it to the 'vanguard' according to the email
<jthan> pleia2: I have seen the same in my very own school. I just like to play devils advocate.
<pleia2> everything is web-based now, so we've had to bump up the ram in systems we support at partimus, nothing under 1G these days
<pleia2> Resistance: that means they're paying attention to it and it should be looked at within the next few days
<Resistance> yep
<Resistance> 'tis what the email said :P
<pleia2> ok, I thought you were asking :)
<Resistance> nope, just stating your idea was a good one :)
<pleia2> jedijf: there wasn't a lab at NTR, that was just laptop recycling, right? MALT was the only lab
<pleia2> and how long did MALT last? Why did it end?
<rmg51> MALT still is
<pleia2> I meant the lab :)
<Resistance> wtfh
<Resistance> the lp librarian exploded
<rmg51> lack of interest would be a good guess
<Resistance> now i cant attempt my Precise -> Oneiric -> Natty backport of php 5.3.8
<Resistance> :/
<pleia2> rmg51: on whose side, volunteers or the MALT folks?
<pleia2> (I am writing a talk about deployments in community centers and schools, not just asking for fun)
<rmg51> volunteers
 * pleia2 nods
<rmg51> mostly the leader
<pleia2> it's a lot of work and not much reward
<rmg51> we worked with the computer volunteers group
<pleia2> they lost interest?
<rmg51> leader did
<pleia2> gotcha
<rmg51> life got in the way
<pleia2> so on the ground support and strong allies within the organization are vital
<pleia2> (same is true for Partimus out here)
<rmg51> you need good leadership to keep it going
<pleia2> to keep things organized, make sure things get done, have goals? or ...?
<rmg51> just to keep it ging
<rmg51> if no one leads no one will follow
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> thanks :)
<rmg51> it all just falls apart
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> how about on the technology side, LTSP work out well?
<rmg51> yep
<rmg51> we were there only one day each month
<Resistance> oooooh ... pleia2 did you know they suspended the lp publishers, and thats put the ubuntu archives and what not on hold?
 * Resistance wasnt aware of this ujntil about 20 minutes ago
<rmg51> but it worked when they needed it
<JonathanD> Victory!
<Adom|office> hot pockets = nerd fuel
<Adom|office> i could eat hot pockets for lunch forever
<pleia2> Resistance: I do all my dev work on the Debian side, don't pay much attention to lp ubuntu dev stuff
<pleia2> so no, I didn't know that :)
<Resistance> :P
<Resistance> pleia2:  its lousing me up
<Resistance> i need to test-build php5-5.3.8 from precise -> natty
<Resistance> and my pbuilder environments are failing
<Resistance> (because they're evil, old, and crupted
<jedijf> pleia2: rmg51 i think the biggest killer was the move, they lost their core
<rmg51> Greg lost interest
<rmg51> he never pushed to get a room setup
<pleia2> jedijf: old core couldn't make it to new location, or didn't have inspiration to re-setup the lab, or something else?
<jedijf> pleia2: more of the first
 * pleia2 nods
<jedijf> and felt like they lost the mt airy part....
<jedijf> i remember some saying that specifically. It moved to a more affluent area, and i guess they felt disenfranchised
<pleia2> ah, yeah
<jedijf> ntr is worth revisiting. we were 4 years too early. now they caught on
<jedijf> now that they are selling xubu boxes
<pleia2> sweet
<pleia2> I have xubuntu stickers!
<pleia2> hehe
<Resistance> meh i need a kde sticker :p
<MutantTurkey> pfft
<MutantTurkey> xubuntu will always be my favorite :-)
<MutantTurkey> though I am itching to try out ubuntu studio (does that still exist?
<pleia2> it still exists, and uses Xfce now
<pleia2> 11.10 release was a bit rough (first one with Xfce), but they're looking at a good 12.04 release
<jedijf> pleia2: the support is vital too, like you do with partimus; have to keep touching base. I guess the ultimate would be gurus within, but that's hard to get
<pleia2> jedijf: *nod*
<pleia2> we have one school with an on-site guru, he's awesome, but rare
<MutantTurkey> I don't know how well Unity fits into the recording environment
<jedijf> real-time unity
<MutantTurkey> Unity is developed in Qt right?
<MutantTurkey> I wish the methods it used for certain intergration were more or less a freedesktop standard. I'd be nice if other environments could benifit from some of those things
<MutantTurkey> I think canonical pushs things to quickly sometimes - like how they've already commited to Wayland and started using Unity well before it's prime time, turning away certain users
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: got a job at the hamburger suit place now, working the register
<EvilResistance> pleia2:  still alive?
<ssweeny> she's doing science and she's still alive!
<EvilResistance> you're strange :p
<MutantTurkey> ssweeny: I've been meaning to learn that son
<MutantTurkey> Jonathan Coulton is really a awsome guy
<ssweeny> he really is
<MutantTurkey> I love his tracks
<MutantTurkey> they are really good and cheesebally
<ssweeny> yeah
<ssweeny> his new album is pretty awesome
<ssweeny> it was produced by one of the johns in They Might Be Giants
<ssweeny> the outspoken one
<pleia2> EvilResistance: am at work, so just slow to respond
<EvilResistance> ah then i'll leave ya be
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: i was there yesterday, hate the new layout
<MutantTurkey> ?
<MutantTurkey> layout?
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: did you mean mcd's?
<MutantTurkey> no
<MutantTurkey> which McD's is that?
<jedijf> york rd
<MutantTurkey> oh the new one in the grove? yeah the parking lot sucks
<MutantTurkey> but is not nasty anymore
<MutantTurkey> I mean it was gross before
<jedijf> ring around the drive thru
<MutantTurkey> no handle on the bathroom door. just a whole...
<MutantTurkey> hole'
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: didn't I tell you about my hamburger suit job?
<MutantTurkey> up by thunderbird lanes?
<jedijf> oh shit, that's you
 * jedijf deposits in change jar
<jedijf> flori's or something
<MutantTurkey> yes that's me!
<MutantTurkey> got a job workin the counter there
<pleia2> in a hamburger suit?
<EvilResistance> makes perfect sense :P
<EvilResistance> </jk>
<MutantTurkey> no no no, they first hired me for that, now I am working counter
<MutantTurkey> either way
<pleia2> turkey burger
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: you must not interview well :)
<MutantTurkey> http://twitpic.com/7kx0xq
<jedijf> either that, or all new hires get the 'suit'
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: no they only needed me for that
<MutantTurkey> their one employee is moving though
<MutantTurkey> so they needed someone to takeover
<jedijf> philly pug holiday party at nat mechanics <---biters
<jedijf> who's next phl.pm?
<pleia2> hehe
<MutantTurkey> so whaddya think about the 76ers vote?
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: who won
<MutantTurkey> no idea
<jedijf> hahah napathy wins
<jedijf> apathy
<MutantTurkey> hopefully not B Frankling Dogg
<waltman> 76ers vote?
<waltman> Oh, the mascots?
<waltman> Big Ben, obviously.
<waltman> philly pug? what's the p stand for?
<waltman> oh, the pythonistas?
<jedijf> waltman: yep
<jedijf> ben, dog, or moose....seems like ben should be a lock
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-07
<JonathanD> Morning
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> morning
<Adom|office> morning
<Adom|office> barely
<teddy-dbear> o/
<Adom|office> any special trick to remove paid apps from my software center? something to do with my sources?
<jedijf> Adom|office: there's a piad app for that
<jedijf> paid
<MutantTurkey> paying for an app? who does that.
<MutantTurkey> lions tigers and bears oh my
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-08
<anduril> so disappointed this storm was a bust :(
<Sadin> anduril i hear ya
<anduril> ah well atleast gettin some snow now even if it wont amount to anything
<anduril> storm moved way faster than expected. Hell, wasnt even really supposed to start SNOWING till now and last till early am hours
<Sadin> im between reading and phily anduril and its still pouring
<anduril> yea this storm took a long time to turn over. even when we were below the temps that we should have seen flakes it didnt happen
<anduril> so something in the upper atmosphere warmed. somehow
<Sadin> stupid earth being morelike venus every year
<anduril> ...
<anduril> except not
<anduril> just ask alaska how that whole warming thing is going
<anduril> all we can honestly, and legitemately say at this point is that the system (the planet) is showing more instability than our records normally show. plus or minus in many areas. overall pattern is +warming but it doesnt fit the "expected" models for it either. Nor do we know the causses definitevely just that its happening and we _might_ have an effect.
<Sadin> anduril ikik
<Sadin> im just jokin around
<anduril> sorry. my general response to global warming like talk :-p
<Sadin> lol
<Sadin> yeah i dont think it exists
<anduril> oh the earth is warming. thats pretty much proven at this point. its just a matter of why, how much, and for how long
<anduril> http://perkele.cc/images/screenshots/boom/boom-1.png alright there was an open source music player that used to exist that had a really simple capability. basically play like one album at a time looked like that. muine? cant remember what it was but I know it mostly died off. any thoughts?
<Sadin> i dunno
<Sadin> i really dont if it runs on windows
<Sadin> i use archlinux and crunchbang
<Sadin> lol
<anduril> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muine haha I was right muine
<anduril> I actually really liked muine was great for just playing a simple song or album without the bloat of the full suites
<Sadin> ah
<Sadin> shit school tomorrow gtg night everyone
<InHisName1> Good Morning folks !
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<JonathanD> whats up?
<rmg51> me
<rmg51> I wasn't sure if that was going to happen on time today
<rmg51> thank you Comcast :-/
<JonathanD> wecomle back
<rmg51> you would think after the power went out I wouldn't have to rest the router this soon
<JonathanD> So
<JonathanD> I have an odd problem
<JonathanD> Theres this site called "kiva" that does loans to folks in developing nations.
<JonathanD> Someone signed up, and did a loan, of a significant amount, but used the wrong email address. They used mine.
<JonathanD> So now I get updates about it. And presumably they don't.
<JonathanD> So they have this substantial balance they probably don't even know about now, some months later.
<JonathanD> I contacted kiva about it, and they didn't really do anything about it.
<JonathanD> So thats about it.
<rmg51> you want some of my odd emails
<rmg51> match.com thinks I live in Utah
<rmg51> I also seem to have bought a car in Florida
<JonathanD> I'd like to find this person and tell them they have all this money waiting for them :P
<rmg51> and a newspaper in Texas wants me to take out adds
<JonathanD> you should.
<rmg51> seems Comcast doesn't do a good job with email address'
<JonathanD> what bugged me was kiva said they couldn't contact them, and then wouldn't remove my email from the account as accounts NEED an email address.
<JonathanD> I could presumably go in there any time and withdraw the funds myself :P
<rmg51> only if you don't need a password
<JonathanD> rmg51: password reset mail would also come to me.
<rmg51> I've unsubscribed to emails meant for someone else :-D
<JonathanD> Doesn't let me.
<JonathanD> well, not without getting the password and doing it that way.
<rmg51> I need a password to get into match.com
<rmg51> so I keep getting emails
<JonathanD> Since you get so many misdirected emails already.
<JonathanD> maybe I should login and set you as the contact instead.
<rmg51> to lazy to get in touch with them
 * JonathanD nods.
<JonathanD> I found an address in one of the emails.
<rmg51> I did once with Comcast
<JonathanD> Perhaps I'll just send a letter.
<rmg51> I had the name and address of the person the emails were meant for
<JonathanD> rmg51: it wouldn't bother me so much, but this is someones real money waiting for them.
<rmg51> if they cared they would get in touch with kiva
<rmg51> any how, breakfast time
<teddy-dbear> morning
<JonathanD> rmg51: I suppose.
<waltman> morning
<JonathanD> Hello waltman
<waltman> Hello.
<JonathanD> whats up?
<Resistance> *YAWN*
<waltman> Not much. You?
<JonathanD> Same.
<JonathanD> I'm automating things.
<waltman> Excellent. With perl?
<InHisName1> do it with Rube Goldberg
<waltman> What's the difference? :)
<InHisName1> perl <software    Rube Goldberg <hard things
<anduril> got the right ones
<anduril> erh wrong window
<InHisName1> I'm noticing LOTS of errors in dmesg.    ata3.00,  sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb],   usb stuff too.
<InHisName1> Last msg: EXT4-fs (dm-2): Unaligned AIO/DIO on inode 22 by VirtualBox; performance will be poor.
<InHisName1> should I be concerned ?
<Adom|office> so...im successfully using WP on a GoDaddy free hosting credit
<Adom|office> whoda thunk
<Adom|office> no ssh, but ftp works fine
<Adom|office> No ads on the front page, which makes me wonder if GoDaddy will get angry
<Adom|office> meh whatevs, just a scrap site, nothing professional
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-09
<anduril> Hmm Athlon X3 at 3.1Ghz for $74 or Phenom II X4 at 2.8Ghz for $89
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<anduril> ah love getting woken up hours before I have to getup to drive the gf in cause her cars heater isnt working :(
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName1> makes it easy to get out and enjoy that crisp dry air without being in such a hurry, anduril
<anduril> I guess thats one way to look at it
<jedijf> waltman: where is your indian truck?
<InHisName1> wow, so quiet here today
<JonathanD> Indeed.
<JonathanD> Going home @ 3 \o/
<Resistance> hello
<Resistance> hows things people
<InHisName1> I'm here, Resistance is there, and where do you think impedance is ?
<Resistance> well i only just got here :p
<Resistance> 'tis the end of the semester
<Resistance> now i have to study for 2 finals
<Resistance> and then that's it :P
<Resistance> no more classes for this semester
<Resistance> until january ;p
<InHisName1> so one more week of heavy duty studying then.
<InHisName1> Don't be resistant to studying HARD.
<Resistance> i've studied the past 4.5 days straight
<Resistance> only gotten 16 hours of sleep in that 4.5 day period
<Resistance> i'm not studying anymore today
<Resistance> instead
<Resistance> i'm going to eat some food
<Resistance> and then sleep :po
<Resistance> :P *
<InHisName1> Save study for tomorrow and Sunday, need to be well rested for good study habits.
<InHisName1> and well fueled.
<Resistance> mhm
<Resistance> holy hell
<Resistance> debhelper is 8.9.0 in oneiric?
<Resistance> WHY DOES NATTY HAVE OLD CRAP
<InHisName1> after 7 years of not finding any real meaningful work, I got THREE calls this week.  Two from HR people and only one from head hunter.
<Resistance> heh
<InHisName1> My job hunting days may be numbered.  Whoopie !
<InHisName1> have you used xinetd much ?
<Resistance> unfortunately no
<InHisName1> anyone else know ?
<InHisName1> speak up all at once if you feel so.
<Resistance> lol
<Resistance> i've got just one word to say right now:
<Resistance> BACON :P
<InHisName1> I was told I could send a var to another machine (IP) and run something there with that var being passed.
<InHisName1> Gee, did samy albi come in ?
<waltman> jedijf: I have an Indian truck?
<JonathanD> hmm
<waltman> jedijf: Do you mean this place? http://www.flickr.com/photos/85201403@N00/4679593313/
<waltman> jedijf: There are a few trucks around Drexel that serve a few things they call "Indian". The only truly Indian truck I'm aware of is on the 3700 block of Sansom. It's one of a group of trucks between Penn's gym and a parking garage.
<waltman> There might also be one on 38th St.
<jedijf> waltman: what's your favorite truck and where is it?
<waltman> favorite indian?
<jedijf> favorite lunch truck
<waltman> There's lots of great ones.
<jedijf> favorite indian then
<jedijf> the pictured one didn't seem right
<waltman> I've only been to the all-Indian one once. I didn't like it that much. We generally just go to one of the $n Indian buffet places in University City.
<waltman> Were you maybe thinking of Tyson Bee's?
<waltman> That's more Korean fusion
 * jedijf gives up
<jedijf> i'll grep logs
<waltman> otherwise maybe you can find it in here? http://www.flickr.com/photos/85201403@N00/tags/foodtrucks/
<waltman> Sorry, I'm not sure what you're referring to. There's a lot more middle eastern truck food than indian.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-11
<InHisName1> am I first for today?
<InHisName1> we're all busy so much not even a good morning.....   soooo good evening
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<rmg51> didn't think anyone else would be up this early
<waltman> I crashed really early last night.
<rmg51> I have to do the weekly food shopping
<rmg51> Acme opens at 7 on Sunday
<rmg51> I don't like shopping in crowds
<waltman> that's ... early
<rmg51> 6 the rest of the week
<rmg51> I usually go on Sat
<rmg51> I had something else to do yesterday
<waltman> I'm thinking I might visit the diner
<rmg51> have something for me
<waltman> will do
<waltman> I've got to go to the supermarket too, but that'll be later one
<rmg51> breakfast and weekends don't always work for me
<waltman> that's sad
<rmg51> good thing for junk food :-[
 * InHisName1 is savoring bacon and egg day
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-03
<InHisName> more @crickets
<krabador> hi people, i need help to install nvidia-173 on ubuntu 12.10
<InHisName> Mine was already there from 6.0 on up.   What problems you got ?
<krabador> InHisName, i've "Depends: xorg-video-abi-11  but it is not installable or xorg-video-abi-12 v., but it is not installable" error when i try to install as "apt-get install nvidia-173
<jthan> krabador: Have you enabled restricted drivers/packages?
<krabador> jthan, yes, but the same issue... i discovered that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/1064192
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> morning
<ChinnoDog> morning.
<JonathanD> I hate printers.
<JonathanD> This thing sounds like it's eating something.
<JonathanD> Like a robot eating.
<JonathanD> It's been "cleaning printheads" for about 20 minutes now
<ChinnoDog> Maybe it is waiting for you to feed it a cookie
<JonathanD> Perhaps.
<InHisName> its gobbling up the ink inorder to demand you to buy another
<JonathanD> InHisName: apparently yes.
<JonathanD> It just asked for a new blue cart
<InHisName> Me and my big mouth.....
<InHisName> or is it fat fingers ?
<JonathanD> Any volunteers to film me chucking this thing off the top deck of the parking garage?
<InHisName> Ohhh the temptation
<InHisName> Hey JonathanD, didn't you just buy a printer earlier this year ?
<JonathanD> InHisName: this is at work.
<JonathanD> That one is at home.
<InHisName> Oh good for that one.    Maybe the cart is gettting plugged and the cleaning process is not working.   Like it does not work for me.    FAQ's answers usually say buy another cartridge and replace.   Might work if print head is part of the cartridge.
<JonathanD> I think the print head is seperate
<JonathanD> going to just try another printer.
<InHisName> I bought pint bottles of ink for mine.   After about 3-8 x fills, the head clogs up enough that it wont clean it up anymore.  Or if I leave it "ON" letting the heads dry out.
<InHisName> Epsons have permanent heads - a disaster when they clog up.
<JonathanD> I use laser at home.
<JonathanD> I just needed to print something in here, thought I would use this since it was sitting aroudn.
<waltman> I've shocked jedijf!
<jedijf> indeed
<jedijf> sounds like something /I/ would say
<jedijf> i'd probably dig him up and dress him like a dj to get my point across though
<waltman> jedijf: That was about 50% true and 50% mocking everyone else who's said similar things.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-04
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
 * ChinnoDog yawns
 * InHisName stands, stretches arms high, yawns, then sits back down.
<ChinnoDog> I wouldn't mind going back to sleep
<TheLordOfTime> Me too, but I havent slept so...
<InHisName> I had 4 naps last night, I should be good for all day now.
 * ChinnoDog sips hot cocoa
 * InHisName bites on 6 strands of coconut.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-05
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey.
<waltman> Yo.
<InHisName> Here !
<teddy-dbear> Morning people
<teddy-dbear> what happened to the "s"?
<jedijf> waltman: you going to plug tonight?
<JonathanD> Is there a need for a projector tonight, too?
<jedijf> JonathanD: no
<JonathanD> Ok.
<JonathanD> Good.
<jedijf> err, i don't believe so, but then again last time i was at central i think everything was green and it /wasn't/ the lsd
<JonathanD> oh, central :p
<JonathanD> I was following the west thread, thought that was tonight.
<JonathanD> and they've been talking about projectors.
<jedijf> i think i saw something about that too
<jedijf> west pizza projectors
<waltman> jedijf: Yes.
<waltman> mjd's December talks are the plug event of the year :)
<jedijf> waltman: i know, and i've never been, so i am debating
<jedijf> he seemed shocked at FOSSCON when i said "you're the december plug guy"
<jedijf> i guess caledars aren't high order
<jedijf> calendars
<waltman> nor is speling
<waltman> spelling
 * waltman ducks
<JonathanD> I can't go anywhere tonight.
<JonathanD> Crissi's last night in town.
<waltman> :(
<InHisName> Tough question for ubuntu wizards:  I have a hard machine and virtual one. I installed 12.10 on each, NEW in empty partition.   Bit transmission (with defaults all the way) acts different.   Virtual mach, both http and https trackers are found and connect.    On REAL machine, only http trackers are found.   https ones shows "cannot connect to tracker" in tracker status.  Network not blocking it.   Can browse to https://same site as tracker and login
<ChinnoDog> What happens if you close transmission on the virtual machine and wait 5 minutes. Does it start working on the real machine?
<InHisName> No, I was running the bad one only, then made the virtual one to test out if ubuntu was problem.  It works with the other sitting out there.   I use diff ports.    Oh the virt good one had a closed port for the test that worked.   The bad machine failed with both a closed port and also with an open one.
<InHisName> I tried the resident expert in #transmission, we are at 'goat level' and bring out the black candles too, he says.
<InHisName> Does older hardware present a problem like '99 or '00 vintage stuff ?   2GB & 2.4GHz one cpu one thread.
<ChinnoDog> That has nothing to do with a high level app like transmission
<InHisName> then it should run on antique hardware as long as linux is functional ?
<ChinnoDog> I suspect a network problem but you can verify. Boot it up on LiveCD and try to download something.
<InHisName> I can run Live CD and bit transmission ?
<ChinnoDog> You can run anything youw ant on LiveCD provided you have enough memory
<InHisName> OK, I'll try that.
<InHisName> weird I get strange error:    -->EDD: Error 1000 reading sector 383283     No DEFAULT or UI  configuration directive found            boot: blinking prompt
<InHisName> I shut off power and still got it.  Is that error with DVD disk ?
<ChinnoDog> sounds like it
<InHisName> Yes, I just tried a 12.04 cononical disk and it works.
<InHisName> Maybe the burned disk if a bit off
<MutantTurkey> Hey i am trying to scp something and it's crawling at 500kb/s
<MutantTurkey> any ideas?
<MutantTurkey> many small files
<ChinnoDog> That sounds like your problem right there
<InHisName> downloading xubuntu, cause compiz is such a pig - 100%cpu if I let it.
<ChinnoDog> Ubuntu server upgrade from 12.04 -> 12.10. Painless?
<TheLordOfTime> depends.
<ChinnoDog> That wasn't the right answer
<TheLordOfTime> ChinnoDog, if you use non-Apache and php5-fpm, this is relevant: http://lordoftime.info/?p=39
<TheLordOfTime> otherwise i've seen pretty painless upgrades for basic servers
<TheLordOfTime> but why would you want to upgrade a server?
<TheLordOfTime> LTS means stability :P
<ChinnoDog> That is highly relevant. I run my blog on nginx/php5-fpm
<TheLordOfTime> ChinnoDog, its an easy fix though
<TheLordOfTime> ChinnoDog, read that blog post.
<ChinnoDog> I am already using a unix socket though
<TheLordOfTime> good, you should be fine as long as it doesn't overwrite the php5-fpm confs.
 * TheLordOfTime spearheaded that push to get it to listen on a socket by default in 5.4.x
<ChinnoDog> Oh yea? I found a post by someone that runs a huge site on nginx/php5-fpm and they say that they had to abandon the socket method because there is a limit to how many concurrent connnections it can handle before flaking out
<pleia2> if you're running "a huge site" it's going to be pretty typical to change from the defaults
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<ChinnoDog> true
<TheLordOfTime> but that's for HUGE SITES.
<ChinnoDog> My site is puny. No one looks at it.
<TheLordOfTime> my site's not big either :P
<TheLordOfTime> its only really aggregated on planet.u.c for only a few things.
 * TheLordOfTime has a planet-aggregated tag :P
<ChinnoDog> I still need to be added back to planet
<TheLordOfTime> planet.u.c, or the PA loco planet? :P
<ChinnoDog> I don't think I've ever been on p.u.c.
 * ChinnoDog pretends he is in PA
<TheLordOfTime> you'd need to be an ubuntu member to get there, or a canonical team or something :P
<TheLordOfTime> being an Ubuntu member, my blog posts for the tag that identifies "Aggregated on PLanet Ubuntu" get pushed.
<pleia2> even canonical teams need an Ubuntu Member to sponsor them on the planet
<TheLordOfTime> s/pushed/aggregated/
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> speaking of ubuntu members...
<TheLordOfTime> pleia2, if i change my LP username, does the @ubuntu.com email address update?
<TheLordOfTime> if so, what's the turnaround for that
<TheLordOfTime> (or should i be stabbing the canonical sysadmins about that one)
<pleia2> it should once the cron job runs (does this a couple times a week)
<pleia2> if it doesn't happen after a week, submit an rt@ubuntu.com ticket
<pleia2> (sometimes it get stuck)
<TheLordOfTime> i ask because my current @ubuntu.com address is on a few package changelogs.
<pleia2> that's unfortunate
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<pleia2> but yeah, once you change your lp name your old address will stop working and it'll generate one for the new
<TheLordOfTime> right.
<pleia2> they don't really do forwarding of old addresses or anything (that wouldn't be very fair)
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.
<TheLordOfTime> well, that's not too big an issue anyways.
<TheLordOfTime> most of the changelog entries for that are in PPAs
<TheLordOfTime> only two are in actively-latest Precise packages.
<TheLordOfTime> and my work's on the bugs anyways :P
<TheLordOfTime> (not that anyone gives a damn about nginx's changelogs :P)
<TheLordOfTime> i think the php5 work i did got overwritten by the security team anyways so... :P
<TheLordOfTime> and nginx, well... i apparently was designated the person for the ubuntu-side bugs for it by their support people here on IRC *shrugs*
<pleia2> oh, you're the one I should talk to about this, see the end of this post: http://nigelb.me/sysadmin/ubuntu/2012/08/08/have-you-misconfigured-nginx.html
<pleia2> is that still true? if so, fix plz, thx
<pleia2> (it's really no wonder that people misconfigure it when the default config files are wrong too)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-06
<ChinnoDog> peep
<jthan> peep?
<jthan> Poop
<jthan> i challenge your peep with a poop
<ChinnoDog> don't poop on my peep
<JonathanD> morning.
<InHisName> morning, JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<JonathanD> How are you?
<InHisName> Had a nice long nap, time for bed before too late.
<InHisName> I think I managed to fight off a cold that Joseph brought home.
<InHisName> ZZZZzzzz
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<ChinnoDog> morning--
<JonathanD> Morning++
<InHisName> Late morning folks
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-07
<ChinnoDog> @crickets
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: I made a new xubuntu 12.10 disk and booted live.   That one has tracker error too.
<InHisName> Tried comparing   Network connections    between 2 machines.    The 'bad' machine has a 'Wired connection 1' defined, the good one had nothing defined.    So I made one, and tried bit transmission. Still works good on good machine.
<ChinnoDog> the good one needs something defined or it has no network
<ChinnoDog> I still think it is a networking error
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<ChinnoDog> Google is running so sloooow today.
<rmg51> so am I
<MutantTurkey> so I ordered the wrong module of ram by accident for my computer, and have 4 gigs of DDR3 -1333 PC3-10600
<MutantTurkey> anyone want to trade for some 1066 PC3-8500?
<JonathanD> all I have is more 10600
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: Is PC3-10600 the kind you have or the kind you need?
<MutantTurkey> I have
<MutantTurkey> the ram stick on my computer said 10600U but apparently the manual says 8500
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: I think you are confused. The naming of memory is really confusing nowadays. Read this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR3_SDRAM
<ChinnoDog> Scroll down to JEDEC standard modules and see that PC3-8500 under module name corresponds to a standard name of DDR3-1066_
<ChinnoDog> The RAM in your computer /is/ PC3-8500
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-08
<waltman> Plumbing work done. Cleanup of plumbing work done.
<ChinnoDog> waltman: What did you plumb?
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<waltman> ChinnoDog: In the past week I had all my pipes replaced, got new faucets in my bathroom and kitchen, and got a new toilet.
<waltman> So pretty much everything.
<InHisName> But will your pipe tobacco taste better, waltman ?
<InHisName> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey.
<waltman> ?
<ChinnoDog> waltman: why?
<waltman> pipe tobacco?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-09
<rmg51> Morning
<Samuraialba> Goodbacon to all!
<waltman> Good morning people, bears, and whatnot.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-02
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hi.
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> Morning too
<ChinnoDog> morning
<JonathanD> Trying to reinstall my ubuntu to an ssd on my thinkpad
<ChinnoDog> May want to consider aligning partitions with the erase block size.
<pvl1> helli
<ChinnoDog> Is that the plural of hello?
<waltman> hellos
<pvl1> noit's my attempt on a gs4 at hello
<pvl1> what happened to keyboards
<ChinnoDog> They are obsolete.
<waltman> The future's all about touch screens. Haven't you ever seen Star Trek?
<KyleYankan> Star_Trek++, then Darth Vader is all like "Make it so, Number 2", and then River jumpds down with her sonic screwdriver and I get all excited.
<pvl1> i miss buttons. now i can't txtmy anger by pressing period extra hard
<cyberanger> that's why I still use some of my older android phones, I found a real qwerty worked better for connectbot
<cyberanger> or in this case, venting, just something with the feedback, it was akin to shouting in anger
<pvl1> juicessh is an awesome ssh app on android
<pvl1> had tab and function ctrl alt
<pvl1>  my g1 still works. Hmm
<jthan> juicessh? SAYWHAT?
<cyberanger> I still like my g2, but it's wounded now, using the lg c800 and blu products quattro 5.3
<cyberanger> the last one has no keyboard, but the dual sim is nice
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-03
<pvl1> I absolutely loved the g2
<pvl1> and the mytouch 4g slide
<pvl1> jthan check it out, very nice app
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hi
<rmg51> o/
<pvl1> hello
<JonathanD> hi pvl1
<pvl1> how is everyone
<pvl1> I haven't been on here in a while
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<pvl1> I need coffee
<rmg51> I need to reboot :P
<rmg51> kernel update
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: hey how does one get thier hands on a low end laptop? do you have any connections. I have a friend who's expressed interest in programming, but doesn't have a computer to use
<pleia2> http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-1015E-DS03-10-1-Inch-Laptop-Black/dp/B00COQK8QY/ is a spiffy deal
<pleia2> it's pretty much a netbook
<MutantTurkey> pleia2: is..
<MutantTurkey> yeah you stole the words from me! is that a newer verison of the ol eepcs?
<MutantTurkey> were those even asus. I can't rememer
<pleia2> I think it's a new product line, doesn't have an SSD
<MutantTurkey> I'm thinking more along the lines of an old T61
<MutantTurkey> though T410's are on ebay for ~300
<jthan> MutantTurkey: RPi :-p
<KyleYankan> MutantTurkey: NTR
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: we can probably get an x31 from ntr - my stash was still there - 8 iirc
<MutantTurkey> x31 ok maybe that would work
<KyleYankan> Why not, y'know.. just use the PC they have?
<KyleYankan> or rent a VPS
<JonathanD> pleia2: I like that, maybe a kids machine
<MutantTurkey> KyleYankin: who's they?
<KyleYankan> MutantTurkey: Your friend who has expressed an interesting in programming
<MutantTurkey> he doesn't have one!
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: if you don't mind fixing it...
<JonathanD> I have a 61
<waltman> pleia2: A friend on another channel is asking if openstack has any specific networking requirements. He says he has people telling him "it has to be this way because openstack" and he wants to call shenanigans.
<waltman> 'but i'm afraid that while it probably doesn't "have to be this way", they won't be able to support the OTHER way either'
<pleia2> waltman: it's pretty configurable, it depends on what you're doing
<waltman> pleia2: it's ralfiboy, who seems to be in #openstack now :)
<waltman> I've assured him that while I can't vouch for the other 844 people in the channel, at least you're not an idiot :)
<jedijf> 1/845
<pleia2> there, I was completely unhelpful
<jedijf> that's like real life data
<pleia2> asking things I don't have experience with :)
<jedijf> btw waltman /totally/ with you on that ferrell(sic) character (pretty much all of them)
 * jedijf doesn't get him at all
<MutantTurkey> 61's are selling for very cheap. I may just purchase one
<MutantTurkey> anyone have or used a lenovo yoga? my sister is thinking of buying one btw
<waltman> jedijf: I know, right? I mean, *someone* must be watching all his stupid movies.
<jedijf> waltman: do/did the lab mates think that he is funny?
<jedijf> it may be generational
<jedijf> my daughter likes him
<jedijf> and she seems normal otherwise
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-04
<pvl1> I'm so aggregated
<jthan> For why?
<pleia2> that must have been painful
<pvl1> lol
<pvl1> Aggravated
<pvl1> I bought an hp two years ago
<pvl1> never again am I buying ati mobile graphics
<pvl1> ive not heard one good response. good idea, horrible implementation. though cell phones have made much progress in this field
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<jedijf> yep
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<JonathanD> hi
<pvl1> anyone have a good experience with mobility graphics
<JonathanD> I drew a picture while on a train.
<ChinnoDog> I could probably draw a wheelchair if I tried.
<pvl1> it counts
<pvl1> means it works
<ChinnoDog> I have no idea what we are talking about.
<pvl1> mobility graphics is aka switchable graphics. my laptop has a Radeon but I can tell it to use intel hd integrated when on battery
<waltman> You mean the type of laptops with both on-board and external GPUs?
<JonathanD> pvl1: mine has that, but I don't know how to use it under linux.
<JonathanD> or even if I can.
<JonathanD> On windows it was possible to tell each application which driver to use.
<ChinnoDog> I had that on my T400 but I couldn't get it working right under Ubuntu.
<ChinnoDog> Windows 8 has special handling for multiple graphics card so on this laptop everything runs with the Intel adapter by default unless I tell it to use the nVidia
<ChinnoDog> I only use nVidia for Sketchup and games though
<pvl1> yes waltman
<pvl1> JonathanD ChinnoDog I got it working, but the actual driver is complete trash. ati cannot develop a decent diver
<pvl1> technically they don't support it.u gotta get manufacturers drivers
<pvl1> which hp failed on. so I can't blame amd
<pvl1> it's just disappointing. 2gb card, keeps crashing
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: yeah that's annoying!
<MutantTurkey> can you manually disable on card at least?
<ChinnoDog> On T400? I could only enable/disable cards in the BIOS.
<ChinnoDog> I left the ATI card permanently enabled on the T400 when I was doing that.
<pvl1> that's the first main way.the next is that amdccle has the stretchable graphics setting when in bios it's manual rather than automatic
<ChinnoDog> My server hung. What log do I check to see what happened?
<ChinnoDog> The console was unresponsive
<JonathanD> all of them.
<ChinnoDog> :-\
<ChinnoDog> idk what is wrong with weechat but I think it is fixed
<ChinnoDog> Are there any logs automatically archived on system boot that would have the last events from before the server went down?
<pvl1> syslog?
<pvl1> kernel maybe debug
<pvl1> r u sure it wasn't network problem
<ChinnoDog> Not entirely but restarting the server from the control panel fixed it.
<pvl1> Do u think you can recreate
<ChinnoDog> No. I don't know what caused it and all I was doing was sitting on IRC.
<ChinnoDog> ugh. Now my audio on my laptop is broken. This is going to be one of those days that nothing works.
<jedijf> it's that time of year
<ChinnoDog> :-(
<ChinnoDog> Dell system update killed my sound because it wanted to install a new driver
<ChinnoDog> So I let it. It also installed new firmware and made Bitlocker refuse to unlock my hard drive without the full decryption key instead of just the pin. Naughty.
<pvl1> I just use truecrypt and a thumb drive
<ChinnoDog> I store the decryption key in the TPM instead of using a thumb drive but hardware changes will invalidate it. That includes new versions of firmware.
<pvl1> tpm?
<JonathanD> trusted privacy module
<ChinnoDog> platform
<jedijf> who do i trust
<pvl1> haven't heard of it
<ChinnoDog> If you have a modern computer you probably have one.
<ChinnoDog> Truecrypt doesn't use it though.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-05
<pvl1> does anyone know what brand of printers is easy to set up on ubuntu
<jthan> I've never had a problem with any of them
<pvl1> which brand of printers are cheap but decent quality
<jthan> I've had good luck with the HP Photosmart line
<jthan> but look up what is ink efficient
<jthan> Because that's the ongoing cost.
<waltman> morning.
<jthan> Err
<jthan> night?
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> still morning
<jedijf> pvl1: hp brother all good for me
<jedijf> but then again, it's *me*
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<CodemonkeyAlx> teddy-dbear, Aye... 8:23 I should be working xD
<teddy-dbear> I don't have to work
<teddy-dbear> I just work at being cute :-D
<pvl1> I'll go with hp
<InHisName> Wife decided that our 10 year-old computer is time to be replaced.  Are there systems that use < 10 watts electricity  and with 2 or more cores and with motherboard support for 16 or 32Gigs ram.  I would like to change from 70 watts to <10 to help the old e-bill.
<ChinnoDog> One desktop CPU uses more than 10 watts.
<ChinnoDog> My laptop has a power supply rated for 190 watts or something. 10 watts is asking a lot.
<ChinnoDog> I think you should replace the computer chair with a pedal powered generator and a battery.
<InHisName> I thought there were several LOW power cpus being made.  Figured by now there could be a 10watt MB.  Apparently not.
<waltman> InHisName: I suppose you could get a laptop and run it with an external monitor and keyboard.
<pvl1> what about a tablet
<ChinnoDog> Or a Pi
<InHisName> Will open office run on a PI ?
<InHisName> I found this: http://liliputing.com/2013/07/minix-mini-hd-is-a-cheap-barebones-low-power-desktop-with-an-atom-chip.html
<jthan> InHisName: why wouldn't it?
<jthan> ChinnoDog: weechat?
<jthan> WEECHAT?
<jthan> YOU A TRAITOR?
<ChinnoDog> weechat++
<ChinnoDog> except that my config is screwed up now for some reason
<jthan> Why > irssi?
<ChinnoDog> more features
<jthan> Meh that's a longshot.
<jthan> More features ootb maybe
<pleia2> irssi++
<pleia2> it's an irc client, what does it need ;)
<JonathanD> Default irssi can't do my taxes. Majorly lacking.
 * jthan uses mirc and xchat 
<jthan> jk though.
<jthan> I started using irssi because kejava told me to I think :-p
<pleia2> JonathanD: well, if you use irc to find an accountant...
<pleia2> JonathanD: also, did my RT ticket get lost in the ether? or does it always take 2 weeks to get an ack?
<JonathanD> uh... I'll check it out.
<pleia2> thank you :)
<adom> pleia2: whats RT? request tracker?
<pleia2> yeah
<pvl1> I use wee chat
<pvl1> has relay feature, and an android client in development
<pvl1> I leave it running on my box at home, and connect with a gui over ssh
<pvl1> point is I love weechat
<ChinnoDog> I use that client too. Has a few bugs in it but works pretty well otherwise.
<pvl1> I decided Ima try to help the development of it
<pvl1> bc it is buggy
<pvl1> btw anyone near bucks county
<InHisName> I'm not near it but IN it.
<pvl1> I live in if
<pvl1> it
<waltman> So $labmate just got a new nexus 5 and came over to my desk wanting to run some benchmarks. My iPhone 5s kicked its shiny metal ... butt at speedtest.
<ChinnoDog> html5 speedtest? Maybe $labmate should try a different browser.
<waltman> We both were running platform's official ookla app
<ChinnoDog> hmm
<pvl1> maybe $labmate should root his nexus
<jedijf> proof or didnt happen
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-06
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hi.
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> rmg51: so, I spent half an hour checking into why I couldn't reach my linode.
<JonathanD> I thought perhaps it had been compromised.
<JonathanD> Turns out it was my router here at home, it had decided my linode was an intruder and blocked it bidirectionally.
<rmg51> always something
<JonathanD> Yup
<JonathanD> and I rebooted linode cause of it :(
<rmg51> silly
<cyberanger> rmg51: what router?
<rmg51> ask JonathanD
<rmg51> it's his problem
<cyberanger> Whoops, sorry, only half awake
<cyberanger> JonathanD: what router?
<JonathanD> mcaffee stupid thing
<cyberanger> ouch
<JonathanD> http://www.securecomputing.com/index.cfm?sKey=1557
<adom> waltman: in regards to the speed tests between your iPhone 5s and the Nexus 5...now compare prices of phones. ;) the nexus 5 isn't the best phone as far as benchmarking, but most reviewers agree that, given its very acceptable price-point, it dominates the arena in terms of value.
<adom> its benchmarks aren't bad at all, very respectable, just not trying to beat out the top dogs for the #1 spot in an effort to keep cost down.
<adom> cant wait to get mine
<adom> just have to figure out how to get out of this crap tmobile contract a year early without paying early termination. :(
<adom> pleia2: where do you use RT? my job uses it as our support ticket system, so i use it all day every day.
<waltman> It also dominates in terms of being able to login with a photo of its owner :)
<adom> just to confirm, im referring to the Nexus 5, are you as well?
<waltman> brand new just out of the box a few days ago.
<adom> Android phones have offered login via camera for awhile, and yes, its always been bypass-able using a picture of the person, which is why i dont use camera to login.
<waltman> $349 for 16 GB? I assume that must be without a contract?
<adom> With my Android phone (Galaxy S3 LTE), I use Tasker to turn off lock screen security when I'm on my home wifi or connected to my car's bluetooth. Anywhere else, the lock screen security PIN is enabled automatically.
<adom> waltman: correct
<adom> $400 for 32GB no contract
<adom> I really hope America finally starts to move more toward contract-less cell phone bills. Much of Europe already does it and as a result they pay a fraction of what we do for cell phone bills.
<adom> just buy a phone, stick a SIM card in it, and pay monthly for a set limit of minutes, texts, and data that you decide on.
<adom> i know guys that pay $23/month for their cell phone
<waltman> I'm guessing most Americans don't like having a set limit on minutes, texts and data.
<adom> apparently, yeah. so maybe you DOUBLE those minutes/texts/data and now its $46/month. i mean come on.
<adom> the most important part is not getting locked into a contract with the big cheeses (AT&T, Verizon, T-Mobile, etc) so that they're FINALLY forced to be more competitve with their pricing.
<adom> rather than blatantly price match each other and force consumers to pay a shit ton more than we need to
<adom> it will take some time, but its definitely possible
<adom> especially if we stop using SMS/MMS texting for example. there are SO MANY IM apps for phones, and ones that sync seamlessly with PCs (i.e. Google Hangouts, Facebook Messenger, WhatsApp, etc etc) yet people still use SMS/MMS, which they pay for on their cell phone bill.
<adom> every time my gf texts me, I'm like "Why not use Hangouts or Facebook Messenger or Gmail or Skype or one of the other 46 ways to IM me?" I mean, if my phone's dead, then the only IM I won't be able to recieve is an SMS message or a phone call.
<adom> i dont know, guess im kind of ranting now. just baffles me that we have so many better options for communicating via message or voice, yet we continue to use telecom's methods which costs us MUCH more money.
<adom> with half decent coverage, you could literally just have 3G/4G data on a device and not need any minutes or texts and be fine with a free Google Voice number and/or Skype.
<adom> even if you paid for SKype phone call minutes, its a fraction of the cost of a cell phone plan.
 * adom takes a deep breath and shrugs.
<waltman> The problem with having so many different ways is that people use all of them, and some peole don't use *any* of them. With SMS I know that anyone with a smartphone will be able to read it.
<adom> I admit, that's a fair argument.
<waltman> good luck convincing everyone you want to communicate with to get an account on your favorite service.
<adom> And I honestly don't have a rebuttle to oppose that.
<waltman> The great thing about standards is that there's so many of them!
<waltman> And with that, it's breakfast time!
<adom> Well there are SOME easier methods on that front. For instance WhatsApp uses your cellphone number as your "username", so you just need to install it, and then people can message you just like SMS.
<adom> i work with many dutchies, and from what they teach me about Europe, WhatsApp is HUGE over there. like, everyone has it. just because it avoids needing many SMS texts on yoru plan.
<adom> you just pay for like 100 texts just in case, but otherwise just use whatsapp
<adom> and personally, i have most of the well known messaging apps installed, so if anyone wants to message me, id get almost all of them on my phone
<adom> i just dont leave Skype running all day because it kills my battery for some reason
<adom> although I could just get one of those extended batteries like ChinnoDog.
<adom> or was that marco from DC group that has one?
<pvl1> I need a extended battery
<adom> i like the idea of being able to run any battery-sucking apps i want all day without needing to charge, but i dont like the idea of having a phone in my pocket that's twice as thick as necessary
<ChinnoDog> adom: It was me
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<adom> ChinnoDog: how long does the battery last? like when pushing the phone with battery-sucking apps.
<ChinnoDog> I can drain it in 2 days if I work at it but it has lasted 5+
<adom> geez
<adom> if i do too much streaming and leave Skype running, mine dies before i get home from work. :/
<ChinnoDog> I leave my softphone running most of the time and I use the phone pretty heavily when not at my computer. It usually lasts me about 4 days.
<ChinnoDog> Oh. My number is slightly off.
<ChinnoDog> adom: I run Gsam battery monitor. It reports battery life is 3d 11h the way I use it which includes 1d 1.1h active
<ChinnoDog> This number is probably underestimated since the battery meter can not seem to properly judge a low battery
<ChinnoDog> When it reaches 3-5% it will hover there for a long time before draining to 0
<ChinnoDog> CSipSimple is draining 22.6% of my battery. I use it for regularly scheduled meetings though.
<pvl1> How long does it take to charge
<ChinnoDog> ~8hrs for a full charge. I charge overnight and it is full by morning if I get a full night's sleep.
<pvl1> I'm usually getting 6
<ChinnoDog> I don't know how long it actually takes. I just know if I short change myself it might not be full.
<ChinnoDog> Plus there is the quick charge phenomenon where it is full before it is actually full
<ChinnoDog> I do know that a phone that can actually be used without being concerned about remaining juice is much more enjoyable
<pleia2> adom: canonical uses it for the community, community members send tickets to rt@ubuntu.com when they need help with stuff
<pleia2> (I maintained a couple at my old job too, but not anymore)
<adom> ChinnoDog: i think i might get one, just to be able to run a couple apps consistently without worry of battery dying
<adom> pleia2: cool cool. i like it well enough as a ticket system i guess. but i think i might prefer OSticket, even though i have minimal experience with it.
<ChinnoDog> adom: Better hurry. Rumor has it that S5 comes out in early 2014 :D
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-07
<pvl1> so i have a tiny netbook and neet to install linux on it
<pvl1> whats a nice lil distro
<waltman> lubuntu? xubuntu?
<pvl1> too big
<pvl1> i mean in disk space
<rmg51> Puppy
<waltman> jedijf is really the expert on installing linux on vintage laptops :)
<rmg51> DSL
<rmg51> Tiny Core
<rmg51> http://distrowatch.com/
<rmg51> or go through the list ^
<pvl1> rmg51: i was using puppy, which i found in distrowatch
<jedijf> pvl1: you can install very light builds of lubuntu. preparing for fosscon, i really liked crunchbang, but if you need ultra mini, you really can't go wrong with puppy or one of the puppy offshoots
<pvl1> thats for when i wake up sometime in the evening
<jedijf> waltman: netbooks in general are too young to be considered vintage yet - LOL - heck, x21 - x31's were netbook-like without the 'marketing' name and are still usable
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> Speaking of fosscon I'm goinmg to tour the venue next week.
<ChinnoDog> morning--
<waltman> jedijf: so you're thinking that pvl1's netbook is too *new* for you? :)
<waltman> which venue?
<JonathanD> Franklin institute.
<JonathanD> it's not final, but there ya go.
<waltman> Huh. A dark horse!
<jedijf> waltman: i really should benchmark an x31 vs my acer netbook(arm) and see - like real world stuff - i know web on my x21 is shady, but then again it's running a 4 year old install
<jedijf> i should crunchbang them both up and comapre
<pvl1> What's fosscon
<JonathanD> fosscon!
<JonathanD> pvl1: it's our open source conference here in philly
<pvl1> when?!
<rmg51> http://fosscon.org/
<pvl1> kool ty
<pvl1> brb
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-08
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi
<JonathanD> no laptop today.
<rmg51> JonathanD, for me no laptop = no computer
<rmg51> I gave up desktop ten years ago
<JonathanD> rmg51: I onlu have my phone with me today.
<rmg51> I can't even do that
<rmg51> I have a phone phone
<JonathanD> at home I do have a desktop for gaming.
<rmg51> I never got unto gaming
<KyleYankan> I bought my last desktop in 2005.
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<KyleYankan> Bacon is the worst.
 * KyleYankan volunteers as tribute
<pvl1> gaming is what got me into computers
<waltman> pvl1: You'll know you've leveled up when you realize that programming IS the game.
<pvl1> exactly
<pvl1> runescape got me into java
<pvl1> well the ida of programming
<KyleYankan> runescape got me into aq nocturnal sleep schedule and wrist braces.
<pvl1> same thing
<pvl1> its how i found out my ti83 can program in basic
<pvl1> and all of the sudden math class got a hell of a lot more challenging
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-12-01
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-12-02
<locodir-user_> Hey guys
<jthan> There one minute, gone two later.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/ morning everyone
<InHisName> oy ! morning everyone
<InHisName> too late, its afternoon
<JonathanD> Afternoon.
<MutantTurkey> there is a unofficial reddit Philly channel #reddit-philadelphia fyi
<waltman> MutantTurkey: You survived another Thanksgiving!
<MutantTurkey> true
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-12-03
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: you're a legitimate reference right?
<MutantTurkey> lol
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> howdy
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> oh I already said hi
<JonathanD> more coffee required.
<rmg51> or less
<jedijf> @later tell mutant sure
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-12-04
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<ChinnoDog> morning
<JonathanD> Hows it going?
<ChinnoDog> Tired. Sleepy. Getting some work in ahead of schedule today so I can take time out later when I need it.
<JonathanD> Fun times.
<lazyPower> Morning everyone o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> Do we have a December meetup scheduled?
 * lazyPower has been lazy and not checked the wiki
<teddy-dbear> we have meetups?
<lazyPower> Allright, that settles it :) I Want to schedule a virtual meetup. Time for me to make good on my offer that i put on the table for my ubuntu membership
<lazyPower> who do i have to petition for scheduling?
<jedijf> no one
<jedijf> list - forums - hear - announce - do
<jedijf> list == mailing list
<jedijf> kiss
<jedijf> hear == here ...lol coffee
<jedijf> keep it within the /topic times if possible just cause can't remember who can actually change topic
<jedijf> lazyPower: ^^^^ 6'ish lines
<lazyPower> jedijf: o/ Thanks for the reply
<jedijf> Topic set by pleia2 or just petition pleia2 to change topic LOL
<lazyPower> I'll get some topic notes together and multi-submit to a few different meetup groups i'm part of
<lazyPower> expect details early to mid next week
 * jedijf expects nothing; life is more exciting that way
<lazyPower> fair enough :)
<teddy-dbear> and I'll do what I usually do
<lazyPower> teddy-dbear: does it involve pie and coffee?
<teddy-dbear> sit here and look way cute :-D
<jedijf> lazyPower: one thing...8:30 is late for me....7'ish pm to 8 is about the end....but that's just me
<lazyPower> because im' feeling the urge to fetch some pie and make coffee
<jedijf> and there is always backlog; so no worries
<lazyPower> jedijf: i think thats fair. start at 6:30 for pre-show and organizational matters -  7pm for actual presentation
<lazyPower> Anywho i'll sketch this up and get it posted to the list
<teddy-dbear> pie, yes coffee, no
<lazyPower> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/email_monster
<lazyPower> nailed it
<pleia2> to see everyone who can change the topic: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-us-pa list
<pleia2> not many who are active anymore, so just let me know who I should add
<jedijf> pleia2: add myself and lazypower.....i didn't look
<jedijf> damn, i guessed wrong
<lazyPower> \o/
<lazyPower> achievement unlocked - ability to /title
<lazyPower> next unlock in.... 600k xp
<ssweeny> that's a non-trivial amount of xp
<lazyPower> that was the idea :)
<ssweeny> lazyPower, when are we having our yinzer warthogs meetup? :)
<lazyPower> ssweeny: let me fire off an email to you and lisa
<lazyPower> lisa and I tried this back in August - but i got pulled into USENIX
<lazyPower> ssweeny: harpoons fired
<ssweeny> lazyPower, awesome
<jedijf> the last yinzer meetup was a success iirc - it has been a while though
 * ssweeny organized a release party with the wplug years ago
<jedijf> by yinzer i mean real yinzer, not a yinzer comes east
<ssweeny> was that it?
<jedijf> ssweeny: probably
<jedijf> corporate hamburgery beer joint iirc
<ssweeny> yeah fox and hound
<jedijf> that's it
<ssweeny> went rather smoothly
<jedijf> best case now is wait for travelling pleia2 to land in your area and plan an event around it
<lazyPower> ssweeny: last meetup i went to centinel and a couple others had fond memories of the installfest
<jedijf> got that wedding thing out of the way, so now we can have real events
<lazyPower> apparently you set a pretty high bar for me to meet
 * ssweeny doesn't remember doing that much really
<lazyPower> i think being present, an excited about the subject matter was a win.
<ssweeny> well i certainly did that
<lazyPower> I really want to explore the option of doing a virtual meetup via hangouts on air
<lazyPower> i think we have an opportunity to grow discoverability and approachability if we pull it off.
<lazyPower> and we get cool talking heads in a box to boot if we do physical space meetups in conjunction
<ssweeny> would this be targeting locals or more of a general community thing?
<lazyPower> I wanted to start by bridging the gap between pit and philly
<lazyPower> the LOCO is mostly philly region peoples - and attending any kind of monthly meetup is difficult for me between time and capital constraints - so a virtual meetup would make it available to anyone with internet access and a relatively modern browser
<lazyPower> it was part of the campaign i based my ubuntu membership on
<ssweeny> nice
<lazyPower> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LazyPower <-- roll that beautiful bean footage
<ssweeny> that is one nice wiki page
<lazyPower> ssweeny: i've got the developer of the owncloud charm's ear - is the phone team still working on/with the owncloud scope?
<ssweeny> lazyPower, there is a community team working on owncloud support in general
<lazyPower> Where can I direct him to interface with them? I'd like to explore a story of empowering ubuntu phone with juju deployed services
<ssweeny> we don't want to step on their toes
<lazyPower> its a nice little cherry on top of that effort
<ssweeny> awesome
<ssweeny> let me see who the contact was...
<ssweeny> lazyPower, https://launchpad.net/~danielholm seems to be the guy
<lazyPower> awesome. Thanks for the heads up
<ssweeny> sure thing
<pleia2> 09:09:21 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You are not authorized to execute this command.
<pleia2> we need freelancer317 :\
<pleia2> he's the only one who can add ops, jedijf - care to email him?
<waltman> wow, lots of activity today!
<lazyPower> waltman: this is only the beginning *queues epic background music*
<pleia2> (also, until then, I can change the topic, so lmk)
<jedijf> pleia2: will do - email and am radio :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-12-05
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
<lazyPower> o/
<jedijf> lazyPower: drop the O and use as needed
<lazyPower> o>
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-11-30
<lazypower> o/
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<ChinnoDog> Happy Cyber Monday. Subscriptions to the new Safari books service are 50% off today. My experience suggests this may be the lowest price available all year.
<ChinnoDog> I signed up a few minutes ago. Books can now be downloaded on Android and iOS. :D Desktop apps to follow.
<waltman> You can download books with Safari? I thought that was only for reading online.
<ChinnoDog> Not anymore. I'm assuming they are encrypted downloads like Spotify but I haven't done it yet.
<ChinnoDog> I read most of my books on my computer. I'll have to wait until I can run the Windows app in WINE.
<pleia2> yeah, I read books on my tablet on planes, no internets
<pleia2> and my next book is on rough cuts on safari right now (it may even be published for real some day if I ever finish it!)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-12-01
<rmg51> Morning
<lazypower> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<KyleYankan>  /act all
<lazypower> ssweeny: about to be last call for canonical lunch before the snow :P
<lazypower> ssweeny: want to link up and do an engineers lunch in December?
<ssweeny> lazypower, good point
<ssweeny> lazypower, yeah let's do it
<ssweeny> maybe we can make it more than once a year ;-)
<lazypower> That would be awesome, but i have a lack of faith in our scheduling capacity :P
<lazypower> its not due to the people involved, its due to our schedules
<ssweeny> true
<lazypower> Apparently team Juju is headed into the fringes of the hot zone in Feb for FOSDEM/Juju Charmer Summit
<lazypower> I'm a little apprehensive but hopeful that things calm down by Feb 1
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-12-02
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-12-03
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-12-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazypower> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> o/
<icey> but of spam this weekend on freenode -_-
<icey> same message from 20+ users
<JonathanD> That all?
<JonathanD> :P
<icey> I didn't count, just deleted the chats ;-P
 * Forge sets mode +b *!*@35.20.83.64 (fix your net)
<paden> Be nice Forge
<Forge> It's a tell. I was being nice.
<paden> I know.
<jedijf> and apparently, it worked
<jedijf> jinx
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-06
<Jackson> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<erstazi> good morning teddy-dbear
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> hi
<icey> how's it?
<teddy-dbear> good
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<mutantturkey> can i relicense gpl to bsd?
<mutantturkey> if its my code
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critter and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-08
<swift110_> hewy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanS> Morning.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<teddy-dbear> slept in because of the snow
<dzho> teddy-dbear: how much did you all get?
<teddy-dbear> dzho: not much, an inch or two
<dzho> nice
<dzho> just enough to change the look outside, not enough to make much of a hassle
<teddy-dbear> most streets are clear
<teddy-dbear> it was just enough to keep my silly human from taking his morning walk :-/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-02
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-03
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
